#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  How do I extend my WiFi signal outside my home?

## Bhavya

If it is for work or relaxing time pass, a sturdy internet connection can have several uses in the garden/yard. Although, If you have a good internet system inside your home, there is no assurance that it will transferal to the outer area. Can you guys tell me some tricks to extend the WiFi signal outside the home?

----------

